# Intrmtnt Red Oil warning beep FIXED with replacement dashpod



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

UPDATE: Car now fixed (3-9-2009) with a replacement dashpod

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My red oil warning and beeper is going off totally randomly.

I've checked the oil pressure with a workshop gauge - fine.
I've checked the switch with a test light - fine (also bought a replacement).
I've checked the continuity of the wire from switch to dashpod - fine.
I've traced the loom as best I can from switch to dashpod to check for damage / dirty connections - its fine.

I've rigged up an aftermarket oil pressure guage - this always reads fine so gives me piece of mind that oil pressure is fine.

Is there anything else than can cause the red oil warning? As far as I know the oil level only gives an orange warning.

Has anyone had a dashpod failure just on the oil pressure warning (seems unlikely to me)?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I think orange means top up and red means something more serious, could be wrong but I'll check the book at lunch.

Could it be the sensor that sends the signal? Or is this what you mean when you say "switch".

Edit - Page 68 of owners manual
Red symbol accompanied by three chimes indicates danger danger! Engine oil pressure too low have you tried a VAG scan?
Yellow symbol and single chime is either oil level (but there should also be a min and wiggly line under the oil can) and this is replaced by a sensor if its the sensor :?

Reading on to page 70 it says if the oil can symbol starts to flash switch off engine and check level if ok and continues to flash DO NOT DRIVE ON, do not continue to run engine obtain prof assistance, arggg!

Your additional guage would seem to indicate all is well pressure wise tho :? perhaps it is the sensor? Have you replaced this? If so I would try disconnecting the battery to see if it will reset the system and see if the symbol re-appears or get a VAG scan to see what faults show.

Strange one indeeed, Stu


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Have you checked the level?

When was it last changed?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SV is correct orange is top up red is STOP QUICK!!! What fault codes is it bringing up on vag?


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

was8v said:


> I've checked the oil pressure with a workshop gauge - fine.
> I've checked the switch with a test light - fine (also bought a replacement).
> I've checked the continuity of the wire from switch to dashpod - fine.
> I've traced the loom as best I can from switch to dashpod to check for damage / dirty connections - its fine.


You did check to see if there was any oil in there? :lol:


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

oil pressure sensor = oil pressure switch, and yes I've fitted a new one and tested with a test lamp as described in the bentley.

Yes I've checked the oil pressure using a workshop gauge (screws in where the pressure sensor mounts) and the pressure is well over the min specified in the Bentley manual both hot and cold and at idle /3krpm.

Yes the oil level is on the max on the dipstick and the correct oil used VW 505.

I've even had the sump off to check and clean the pickup. The pickup was clear but I cleaned it anyway.

I really dont think the engine has oil pressure issues because i've used the workshop gauge, and also because I have mounted a gauge in the interior. The beep will sound & I'll glance at the gauge and it will read 5.5bar which is plently, very annoying.

VAGCOM shows no fault codes. Viewing real time readings will show the pressure switch fluctuating open and closed which is odd, hence me thinking it is the dashpod.

Is there a dashpod test procedure that includes oil pressure in vag com?


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

bump - any ideas?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Apparently, the most common cause for this is too much oil in the engine, according to my Audi Tech mate when this happened to me. I drained a small amount of oil out and voilá, it's all good. Not sure if that's the same issue as your's, but it might help.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

swfblade said:


> Apparently, the most common cause for this is too much oil in the engine, according to my Audi Tech mate when this happened to me. I drained a small amount of oil out and voilá, it's all good. Not sure if that's the same issue as your's, but it might help.


Aha! thanks for this - something easy for me to try. My oil level is right at the top of the dipstick max. I'll drain down to halfway and see if that helps. Not heard of this before and I can't think of a reason why it would happen (shouldn't bother the pressure switch and the level sensor (if I have one) should only ping when it drops) but i sahll try it and see.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Apparently the crank can interfere and it churns up the oil causing issues, or something. Hope it works for ya mate, if not I'll have a quick word with him, tho he is away racing at the moment (on the pit crew of a GT Porsche team) so might not get a response for a while.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you considered that it might not be LOW oil pressure - but HIGH oil pressure?? I'm not 100% sure that the VAG ECU recognises this but its certainly something worth considering especially as you said...



> and the pressure is well over the min specified in the Bentley manual both hot and cold and at idle /3krpm.


When does the light tend to come on? when the oil is hot or cold, over 3000rpm or below etc?

High oil pressure can be just as bad as too low oil pressure sometimes. Maybe the relief valve on the oil pump is getting not moving freely & possibly not opening as it should therefore giving pressure fluctuations?

EDITED TO ADD - Just come across this..... http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=63060

Lee


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

shell said:


> Have you considered that it might not be LOW oil pressure - but HIGH oil pressure??


The pressue is within tolerance, its not excessive - I dont have the figures with me but they were within spec.



shell said:


> When does the light tend to come on? when the oil is hot or cold, over 3000rpm or below etc?


This is the crux of my problem. It can come on immediatley after starting from cold. Sometimes it will then go out and be fine for the rest of the journey, other times it will stay on. Some times it won't come on until an hour into a journey and then come on and off randomly, ometime it will just stay on. Sometimes is will Ping on at idle, sometimes high revs. If it pings on at idle reving the engine (to increase pressure - indicated by my aftermarket gauge) doesn't put it out.



shell said:


> Maybe the relief valve on the oil pump is getting not moving freely & possibly not opening as it should therefore giving pressure fluctuations?


Perhaps - although I'd expect the pressure fluctuatons to be reflected on the gauge I have - it never goes low.



shell said:


> EDITED TO ADD - Just come across this..... http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=63060


This was my first thought on googling the issue. I had the sump off to check the pickup - it was fine, no evidence of sludge or blockage, I removed and cleaned the pickup just to be sure, it made no difference.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

> Perhaps - although I'd expect the pressure fluctuatons to be reflected on the gauge I have - it never goes low.


Can I ask is the takeoff for the aftermarket pressure gauge in the same position as the standard Audi one?

What gauge are you using?


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

shell said:


> Can I ask is the takeoff for the aftermarket pressure gauge in the same position as the standard Audi one?
> 
> What gauge are you using?


Its from the spare hole on top of the oil filter housing - the standard audi switch is in the side of the housing. I've tried a new switch in the top hole and the warning behaves the same.

The gauge is an ebay cheapy "type R" just while I fix this problem. I've verified it reads similar to a proper workshop gauge.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmm.....very strange. Is the oil filter a genuine VAG one?

Something else - can you log oil pressure readings using VAGCOM? Perhaps it would be worth doing this to see how quickly the pressure changes - perhaps your gauge isnt quick enough to visually respond to what the Audi sendor is registering.

IGNORE THE ABOVE IDEA - I believe the sendor is a pressure switch - i.e. off/on & not a pressure reader as such.


----------



## thejaycan (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey was8V,

I have the same problem going on with my 2001 TT. So, you've checked the true oil pressure with an external gauge, you checked the switch, you checked the oil level, you checked the wiring to the dash, and the VAGCOM shows no fault codes, same true here.

I have a hunch it's the instrument cluster. The TT's are known for having instrument cluster failures, there was even a class action law suit in California about this. (see here: http://www.classcounsel.com/news/audi.html ) Right now, I also have a problem with my temperature gauge dropping out, but the engine temp sensor is fine. So I suspect it's the instrument cluster giving a bogus reading (especially coupled with the fact that the VAGCOM does not have any codes for either the temp or the oil pressure). Do you have any other gauges having problems?

I hope this helps. Unfortunately, it looks like the time period to send in the claims for relief for the class action suit has expired. So I will have to go about it myself in trying to get a new instrument cluster from Audi. If I do and it fixes the problem I will report back. In the meantime, do you have any additional evidence to support this theory?

-JC


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

thejaycan said:


> Hey was8V,
> 
> I have the same problem going on with my 2001 TT. So, you've checked the true oil pressure with an external gauge, you checked the switch, you checked the oil level, you checked the wiring to the dash, and the VAGCOM shows no fault codes, same true here.
> 
> ...


You can view the state of the oil pressure switch (as read by the instruments) in VAGCOM. its in measuring blocks somewhere. Mine reflects the intermittent warning - which is incorrect as with a test light the swith is always closed when the engines running.

No I haven't got anywhere with it - I just disconnected the sender and put up with a constantly flashing oil can. I do still have the aftermarket guage installed. We are 2000 miles on now since the warnign first appeared and the engine is running better than ever.

Re instrument clusters - I got in touch with XXXXXXXX.co.uk and they said they had never heard of TT instruments failing in this way. Mine shows no other issues (execpt once 6 months ago the fuel level read 0 just after I filled up. The usual failures are swep guages failing due to a voltage regulator failing and lines on the DIS failing due to dry joints.

I've been in touch with Audi and they wouln'd replace my cluster for free as I don't have full audi history. So I haven't had them run diagnostics.

Please keep me posted JC if you get anywhere with this.


----------



## allowit (Jun 4, 2009)

I have also recently been experiencing a similar problem. I first bought the car and the light was on very soon afterwards, I had a full service done, and the light did not appear again until yesterday. The light comes on and flashes, my dipstick reads half way between max and min.

In addition, the cars Dashpod was replaced under warranty in 2005, if this information helps anybody.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

allowit said:


> I have also recently been experiencing a similar problem. I first bought the car and the light was on very soon afterwards, I had a full service done, and the light did not appear again until yesterday. The light comes on and flashes, my dipstick reads half way between max and min.
> 
> In addition, the cars Dashpod was replaced under warranty in 2005, if this information helps anybody.


Have you tested the Oil pressure using a workshop gauge? Are your clocks "made in france"?

Mine are going to XXXXXXX.co.uk in August. Apparently they know what it is and sometimes its the oil pressure, sometimes fuel level, sometimes washer fluid level that goes wrong. The fix is £149.99 inc a 2yr warranty on the work.

I'#ll let you all know how I get on.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got my clocks back from XXXXX.co.uk. My car is still beeping at me. This is what I've done so far:

1.	May 2009 - Use external pressure gauge to check pressure
•	Appears to have good pressure, even when warning going off
2.	Remove sump, check for sludge in sump / pickup (internet rumour)
•	None present, removed, cleaned and replaced pickup
3.	Install new pressure switch in 2nd location (on top of filter housing) observe correct operation with test light
•	Test light shows pressure OK whilst warning on dash is showing
•	Connect loom to new switch - warning still shows
4.	Test continuity of wire from pressure switch to pin 10 of blue plug on clocks
•	Tests OK
•	Traced loom around engine bay under battery to connector behind airbox to check for damage - appears to be OK
5.	Ground the wire to pin 10 of blue plug on clocks 
•	Warning still pops up intermittently
•	Diagnosis of faulty clocks?
6.	Install aftermarket pressure gauge via T-piece to location on top of filter housing
•	Shows good pressure even when warning is showing on clocks
•	Car in everyday use keeping an eye on the pressure gauge (assumed faulty clocks)
7.	August 2009 - Remove clocks and send to XXXXXXX.co.uk for test and repair
•	No faults appear on test bench
•	Input drivers replaced as a precaution
•	Warning still shows as before.
8.	Replace Oil filter (UFI brand)
•	No change

Anyone got any ideas.....I'm desperate....

I'm going to try and book it in with Ian Collins this week - http://www.vwaudispecialistpreston.co.uk/


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Daft question probably, what about chafed wiring looms or failed wiring.?

(this was also a reported problem with wiring to the coil packs I believe).

The pressure switch is fixed to the engine block (which moves), so it is quite possible that the wires could have started failing giving intermittent problems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

CHADTT said:


> Daft question probably, what about chafed wiring looms or failed wiring.?
> 
> (this was also a reported problem with wiring to the coil packs I believe).
> 
> ...


Sure, its a likely candidate. To rule it out completely I laid a new wire from the switch and into the back of the dashpod.

Still the same. I'm convinced its the clocks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Right Update time.

Ian Collins has had my car for 2 days and come to the same conclusion as me - that the instrument cluster Dashpod is at fault.

This means XXXXXXX.co.uk have failed to detect the problem or fix them. I will of course be contacting them to see about them refunding me.

I just put a call into Audi Preston, and an exchange (not even new!!!) set of clocks for my car part number 8n 291 9930b is 791 inc VAT and coding to my car. SEVEN HUNDRED AND NINETY ONE POUNDS!!!!!!!!

Please bear in mind everyone that these clocks were replaced in 2003 under warranty, so are the supposed "fixed" version.

Bearing in mind what the car owes me, that would write it off as I would be better off breaking the car for spares. Could it be the first TT written off by a dashpod..........

Time to hit ebay and breakers to buy some used clocks and recode using the VAG TACHO and VAG COM combination mentioned earlier and documented on varios Mk4 golf forums.

I'll keep this updated.


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Righto, I sourced some replacement (used) clocks and coded them with a combination of VagTacho and Vag Com.

All went well so far.......

Unfortunately my battery is too flat now to start the car, will have to try in the morning. :roll:


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

ITS FINALLY FIXED!!!!!

The replacement clocks have fixed it. The fault was in the old clocks / dashpod. See here for the procedure I followed to swap the dashpod: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145011

XXXXXXX they took my clocks,did not find the fault, did not repair it and then charged me for the privelige. I will be contacting them to ask for my money back.

This means the oil pressure warning can be added to the long list of possible Dashpod failures.

Its been a long time but I can now enjoy my TT 225 without worrying what if....


----------

